# Bindings for k2 Raygun?



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Forces... I think they are horrible bindings. But, I demoed the 2012 version only. Supposed to be better than previous years, but sucked badly either way.

Ride Deltas are 1000x better. Very versatile bindings with a great toe strap design that hugs the hell out of the toe box of your boots. Smooth ratchets as well. About a mid-stiff so you can freeride and do some park runs as well. Also has canted footbeds which makes for a comfortable ride.

Ride Delta MVMNT Snowboard Bindings 2011

K2 Uprise takes some time to dial in the fit, but it's well worth it. After you adjust the toe strap to your boot, you only have to crank down the ankle strap. The toe strap will crank down as you tighten your ankle strap. Very good fit and pretty responsive. It's about a mid flex so versatile inside or outside the park. Oh, this binding has K2's Harshmellow tech. Looooove me some harshmellow. It's a dampening insert that they use in their boards and boots as well. Does a great job. I like it most for when I pop off natural jumps because that usually means I land in a flat. Dampens it right up.

Snowboards, Snowboard Boots, Snowboard Bindings, Snowboard Packages


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

formulas or uprise (same binding i believe the uprise just uses the auto tech)

i have tried both, and i didn't love the auto technology. just seemed like a lot of finicking to get it just right which resulted in more time spent doing up the bindings instead of less. for that reason i went with the formulas and i love em!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

ryannorthcott said:


> formulas or uprise (same binding i believe the uprise just uses the auto tech)
> 
> i have tried both, and i didn't love the auto technology. just seemed like a lot of finicking to get it just right which resulted in more time spent doing up the bindings instead of less. for that reason i went with the formulas and i love em!


Well, it's one of those set and forget things. Set the bindings up once and never again until you change your boots.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Leo said:


> Well, it's one of those set and forget things. Set the bindings up once and never again until you change your boots.


I'm interested in the Uprise (ever since the Flow M9 SE I was eyeing for super cheap sold out before I pulled the trigger). Read on thegoodride that response and turn initiation isn't that great. Maybe that is an expert's opinion and it'll suffice for an advanced beginner like me?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I like the K2 Auto Uprise and I consider myself an Advanced Intermediate.

Mysticfalcon on these forums just picked up a pair and said he really likes them and he seems to be an advanced rider.

K2 Uprise Mens Snowboard Bindings 2011

I'd hold out for a couple of weeks if you can. Stuff will start to be marked down.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh I'm trying to hold off, but I'm a gear head with all my hobbies (photography, home entertainment, computer, anything!) I'm surprised I held off for two seasons before getting the consumer itch.

I'm riding a Technine Split T and T9 bindings. You can see why I've got the itch to upgrade.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

For a Raygun good matches would be Flow M9's, K2 Uprises, Flux DS45's, or Rome 390's.


----------

